# mucho que hacer / mucho por hacer



## totor

Cada vez que me enfrento con una construcción similar, me pregunto cuál de las dos es la correcta.

Tal vez ambas lo sean.

¿Ustedes qué opinan?


----------



## transparente

Hola

Yo creo que ambas son correctas, cuestión de preferencia.


----------



## totor

Gracias, Transparente. Veamos qué dicen los otros.


----------



## Lorena*m

También creo que ambas son correctas. Pero se oye más  'mucho que hacer' que 'mucho por hacer'


----------



## Andrea Ragoz

totor said:


> Cada vez que me enfrento con una construcción similar, me pregunto cuál de las dos es la correcta.
> 
> Tal vez ambas lo sean.
> 
> ¿Ustedes qué opinan?


 

Hola!
Yo suelo usar -mucho que hacer- cuando en tiempo presente, por ejem. hoy- tengo muchas actividades por realizar, y -mucho por hacer- en tiempo futuro, para cualquier acitvidad -aún tengo mucho por hacer en esta compañia-
saludos


----------



## pejeman

totor said:


> Cada vez que me enfrento con una construcción similar, me pregunto cuál de las dos es la correcta.
> 
> Tal vez ambas lo sean.
> 
> ¿Ustedes qué opinan?


 
También es correcto: Tengo mucho quehacer. y muchos quehaceres.


----------



## totor

Es interesante la distinción que hace Andrea entre presente y futuro.

Gracias Andrea, Lorena y Pejeman.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo uso preferentemente "tengo mucho que hacer" y "me queda mucho por hacer", aunque lo podría usar perfectamente al revés...


----------



## totor

Lo que dices, Ampurdan, es la misma distinción comentada por Andrea.

Sea como fuere, es evidente que ambas son usuales.

Gracias también a ti.


----------



## lipman

Se oye más, mucho quehacer (se escribe junto), porque "quehacer" es una palabra (suntantivo)


----------



## ampurdan

Lipman, creo que confundes la palabra "quehacer" (tarea) con la proposición "que hacer". Sustituye "hacer" por "pensar".


Totor, tenés razón, es lo mismo. No lo había pensado con suficiente detenimiento.


----------



## deslenguada

Yo personalemente uso muuuucho más "que hacer", pero las dos son correctas.


----------



## magdala

Yo suelo usar ambas indistintamente.
saludos


----------



## totor

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.

Yo siempre pensé que la forma *mucho que hacer* era más coloquial, y que lo correcto era *mucho por hacer*, pero seguramente son ambas válidas.


----------



## Jellby

El DPD, cuando habla sobre el uso incorrecto de "a", dice esto:

_No hay más asuntos a discutir_  (mejor _No hay más asuntos que/por/para discutir_).

De donde se deduce que tanto "que" como "por" y "para" son, o pueden ser, correctos.


----------



## Camui

Jellby said:


> El DPD, cuando habla sobre el uso incorrecto de "a", dice esto:
> 
> _No hay más asuntos a discutir_  (mejor _No hay más asuntos que/por/para discutir_).
> 
> De donde se deduce que tanto "que" como "por" y "para" son, o pueden ser, correctos.



Por, que y para, los usaría para expresar cosas distintas. No es lo mismo.

No hay más asuntos para discutir---> para mi ésta es como si hubiera una lista de antemano. y ya se hubieran discutido todos los puntos.

Las otras dos a mí también me suena a presente/futuro


----------



## totor

Jellby said:


> El DPD, cuando habla sobre el uso incorrecto de "a", dice esto:
> 
> _No hay más asuntos a discutir_



Lo que pasa es que ése es un galicismo puro y duro.


----------



## taina

totor said:


> Cada vez que me enfrento con una construcción similar, me pregunto cuál de las dos es la correcta.
> 
> Tal vez ambas lo sean.
> 
> ¿Ustedes qué opinan?


 
Yo he hecho esta misma pregunta una vez a un profesor y me ha esplicado la diferencia de tiempo, como dice  Andrea Ragoz


----------



## Magistra Maria

Ambas son válidas, pero aún así depende del contexto.


----------



## trisquela

Coincido con Andrea en la distinción según el tiempo presente o futuro, pero tal vez sea sólo una costumbre.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí son intercambiables, sin importar el tiempo.


----------



## ryandward

La preposición por suele usarse para indicar el futuro, pero no conecta el "mucho" con el "hacer" tanto como el que. 

1) Hay mucho que hacer. 
Esta oración indica que hay muchas cosas, que van emprenderse y después van a cumplirse.

2) Hay mucho por hacer.
Esta construcción tiene matices semejantes con la palabra fija "el porvenir", lo que es el futuro y no se sabe lo que queda en él. Las cosas existen en este caso, pero no hay tanta prisa de emprenderlas y mucho menos de cumplirlas.

Ojalá que os haya servido.

Gracias

EDIT: La diferencia es muy sutil, y no se siente en la conversación diaria.


----------



## lengua extranjera

mucho que hacer es una respuesta directa cuando te preguntan qué es tu horario o cuanto tienes que hacer, entonces respondes " tengo mucho que hacer " pero cuando hablas sobre "mucho por hacer", es como algo generalizado y proyectado al futuro, algo que quieres hacer en un proyecto de tu vida o una planificación de algo. Regularmente no se usa con algo específico en  el momento como  tengo mucho que hacer. es mas real e inmediato.


----------



## ZSThomp

> _No hay más asuntos a discutir_  (mejor _No hay más asuntos que/por/para discutir_).



Qué tal "reglas a seguir" y "asuntos a tratar."  Se usa mal "a" en estos casos tambien??

Z


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Sí, lo que está mal siempre es la construcción "a + infinitivo" por ser un galicismo absolutamente prescindible.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Ahora que vuelvo a revisar este hilo que puse hace casi 10 años, me llama un poco la atención la observación que han hecho algunos acerca del uso de 'que' para el presente y 'por' para el futuro.

Que yo sepa, lo mucho que tengo que hacer hoy, y lo mucho que tengo por hacer mañana (o pasado), ambas situaciones se dan en el futuro, no hay nada que esté en presente, porque lo de hoy todavía no lo hice  .

Me parece que, en el fondo, es una cuestión de costumbre.


----------



## ZSThomp

No lo sabia!  Y eso que el mismo "wordreference" Spanish-English tiene acepciones de "a +infinitivo."

Z


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

ZSThomp said:


> No lo sabia!  Y eso que el mismo "wordreference" Spanish-English tiene acepciones de "a +infinitivo."
> 
> Z


Te pongo el primer párrafo de lo que dice el DPD en la preposición "a":
*3. sustantivo* + *a* + *infinitivo: temas a tratar, problemas a resolver,* etc*.* Estas estructuras sintácticas son calcos del francés y su empleo en español comenzó a propagarse en el segundo tercio del siglo xix. En el ámbito de la economía están ya consolidadas expresiones como _cantidad a ingresar, cantidad a deducir,_ que permiten, incluso, la omisión del sustantivo: _A ingresar: 25 euros_. Son frecuentes en el terreno administrativo y periodístico expresiones idénticas a las anteriores, como _temas a tratar, problemas a resolver, ejemplo a seguir,_ etc. Estas construcciones resultan más breves que las tradicionales españolas: _problemas que hay que resolver, ejemplo que se debe seguir,_ etc. Su uso es especialmente frecuente cuando funcionan como sujeto o como atributo en oraciones copulativas: _Los temas a tratar son dos; Esas son las cuestiones a dilucidar._ En español solo son aceptables en algunos casos, por lo que se recomienda tener en cuenta las siguientes orientaciones generales: (sigue)


----------



## ZSThomp

aldonzalorenzo,

Muchisimas gracias por el enlace a la explicacion sobre "sustantivo +a+infinitivo" que nos proporciona el DPD.  Lo lei en su totalidad y creo entenderlo bien.

De hecho nunca digo frases asi pero como vi muchas acepciones con esa construccion en el diccionario, pensaba que eran del todo correctos.  Ya veo que es complejo el asunto.  

Gracias!

Z


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

De nada, ZSThomp. Yo la verdad es que cada vez que leo el DPD salgo más confundida... pero de todos modos lo consulto de vez en cuando.


----------



## Kaxgufen

totor said:


> Ahora que vuelvo a revisar este hilo que puse hace casi 10 años, me llama un poco la atención la observación que han hecho algunos acerca del uso de 'que' para el presente y 'por' para el futuro.
> 
> Que yo sepa, lo mucho que tengo que hacer hoy, y lo mucho que tengo por hacer mañana (o pasado), ambas situaciones se dan en el futuro, no hay nada que esté en presente, porque lo de hoy todavía no lo hice  .
> 
> Me parece que, en el fondo, es una cuestión de costumbre.



Puede ser, pero no se usan para lo mismo.
"Tengo muchas cosas que decir" y desembucho una lista.
"Tengo muchas cosas por decir, pero no voy a hacerlo ahora, confórmense con lo que dije y esperen a mañana".

El viento norte puede hacerme cambiar de ideas.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

totor said:


> Ahora que vuelvo a revisar este hilo que puse hace casi 10 años, me llama un poco la atención la observación que han hecho algunos acerca del uso de 'que' para el presente y 'por' para el futuro.
> 
> Que yo sepa, lo mucho que tengo que hacer hoy, y lo mucho que tengo por hacer mañana (o pasado), ambas situaciones se dan en el futuro, no hay nada que esté en presente, porque lo de hoy todavía no lo hice  .
> 
> Me parece que, en el fondo, es una *cuestión de costumbre*.



Creo que todo se reduce a eso, costumbres; hilando muy fino, puedo ver alguna diferencia en cuanto a relación temporal por decirlo de una manera o de otra (aunque no comparto las interpretaciones de Kaxgufen). Pero cualquiera de las dos (que/por) sirve perfectamente para el presente, el futuro y el pasado: _Tengo mucho que/por decir / Tenía tanto que darte... pero no lo hice / Me quedó mucho por hacer en la empresa / Habrá mucho que cambiar en la compañía_.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Kaxgufen said:


> "Tengo muchas cosas que decir" y desembucho una lista.
> "Tengo muchas cosas por decir, pero no voy a hacerlo ahora, confórmense con lo que dije y esperen a mañana".


Es posible, pero… ¿qué tal si lo dijeras al revés?:

"Tengo muchas cosas que decir, pero no voy a hacerlo ahora, confórmense con lo que dije y esperen a mañana".

"Tengo muchas cosas por decir" y desembucho una lista.


----------



## cacarulo

Tal vez por influencia del filósofo y filólogo (?) Norberto Napolitano, yo diría: "Es por eso que insisto en que me queda mucho por hacer. Mucho por hacer... Queda, queda mucho por hacer...".


----------



## totor

Sin lugar a dudas, Pappo era un gran músico, pero yo no diría lo mismo en cuanto a sus conocimientos filológicos.

"Es por eso que insisto" es otro galicismo puro y duro  .


----------

